# Tashkent - Uzbekistan



## Guliston (Apr 11, 2006)

Just wanted to post some pics from the Uzbek capital!


----------



## Guliston (Apr 11, 2006)

more..










The Tashkent TV-Tower in the background


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the nice photos!!


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice photos..Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Tamarindo Cobra (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice pics! Armenia, Khasakistan, Usbeskistan, and others ancients soviets republics proving that they aren´t that poor thing that western media "sell" to us!

Beautyfull cities, beautyfull countries beautyfull people! 

Have a nice day and bye!


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Like it. Wanna see more...


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks typically Central-Asian, post-Soviet


----------



## Mr.Bonifacy (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for pics., nice


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

It looks great. I will visit this city next summer!:cheers:


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

A beautifull city. But I've seen better pics.


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Looks really good, although it has the Soviet era TV tower.

But thanks for sharing it with us nonetheless.


----------



## AlCapone.Italia (Apr 10, 2006)

Dr. Dubai said:


> It looks great. I will visit this city next summer!:cheers:


don't forget to take a lot of pics


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Do you have any pictures of Samarkand? I was there when i was 10


----------



## Abbil (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks very islamic! Someone have got more photos??


----------



## Stradivari9 (Jul 26, 2006)

Beautiful city! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## FrankD (Nov 26, 2007)

more pics !


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

wow....l'd like to get there !!!


----------



## weltmeister (Nov 11, 2007)

*a pleasant surprise!*

this is a pleasant surprise! i like it.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Really nice city!


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

quite nice!


----------

